# Pensacola trip planned for Feb 2012



## micbou (Jun 13, 2011)

Hello

My husband and I will be visiting Florida for the first time and plan to do 4 dive days in Pensacola (Feb 29 to March 3), provided the weather cooperates. We'll also be in Key West and Key Largo before that.
Since we won't be part of a group, I'm worried we may not have the required number of people for dives on the Oriskany, especially on weekdays. We'll be on the H2O, which comes highly recommended. Since the O is the main reason for our trip, we'll discuss options with the captain if no one else joins us (which is hopefully unlikely). But if anyone want to join us, let me know.

thanks
micbou


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Yeah, the captain and crew of the H2O Below are great. My wife and I live in Pensacola and are good friends of Captain Douglas. If you would like to keep me updated on your plans, there is a good chance we can join you.

We just came back from two weeks of diving in Keys. We drive down a couple times each year. Let me know if you need any recommendations for that leg of your trip.


----------

